# Gapping points on a Tecumseh



## palosky (Nov 2, 2009)

What are the steps for setting the gap on a tecumseh engine. Also, please confirm the gap is 19...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

For 3 to 10 HP engines:

Turn engine over until rubbing block is on the high side of the cam.
Set Points to .020.

.019 sounds close enough to me:wave:

BG


----------



## palosky (Nov 2, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF.
> 
> For 3 to 10 HP engines:
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for the info. I am very familiar with gapping points on a car. The same as you stated above. However, on the shaft I am looking at, 1/2 of the shaft cam appears to be the hi side and 1/2 appears to be the low side, is that correct?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It is set just like a old car points. I would not say that it is half high, have low. I guess the cam can wear out. I think new points come with cam lub.

BG


----------

